# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Lino removal - Perth

## Kryssy

Hi, 
We are renovating our kitchen and need to rip up the old lino.  It has been tested and contains asbestos. 
Does anyone know a good contractor who will rip up and dispose of asbestos lino? 
There are jarrah floorboards underneath which we hope to polish up, so we would like to have the lino removed with as little damage to the floor boards as possible. 
Thanks.

----------


## rod1949

Do it yourself and save heeps of $$$.  Just wear a disposable face mask (if you're that worried).  Wrap and seal the lino in plastic sheeting or heavy duty garbags and take it to the Redhill waste disposal site up the top of the Toodjay road.  They charge a small fee.  I took 300kgs of asbesto sheeting there a couple of years ago it cost me $17.  Ring them to get the latest info.

----------


## TimDavis

The next round of asbestosis and mesothelioma victims are expected to be home renovators and carpenters. As an indication of how dangerous this stuff is up to 1 in 8 carpenters are anticipated to come down with one of these diseases. If you are prepared to take the risk, fine, do it yourself, I wouldn't.
Wearing a mask is fine but what about the fibers that might stick to your clothes or drift off into other areas of the house, you won't see it, but it will be there.
Why risk the health of yourself, family or friends for the sake of a few dollars, get in an expert.

----------


## jags

I'm Sorry but i have to agree with Rod we are talking lino here and not sheets so fibre will not be that much of a issue .But if you want to be predantic then buy the right mask and a $5 spray paint suit to do the job .   
I've got to do this for my eves and this is the way i will do it .
best of luck . 
P.S i've now used bona traffic on to jobs and if you like the satin look maybe check it out . 
Rob

----------


## That Floor Guy

Honestly, I know the OH&S boffins would fall over at me saying this but I'd just heat them and pry them off with a spatula, they mostly should come up in one piece. Also wearing a mask never hurt anyone. 
If you're going to lose sleep over it then just ring around a few waste removal companies for some quotes, can't see it being too much for a small area/amount.

----------


## Kryssy

Thanks for the replies.   
We have removed some asbestos sheeting in the past using full PPE but as the lino is stuck down, I am concerned that I won't be able to lift the lino without breaking it and releasing the fibres. :No:  
My day job is giving chemo to people with cancer including mesothelioma so I am more than a little paranoid about the asbestos. 
I will give the yellow pages a whirl and will update the post if I have any success. 
Cheers

----------


## Claire

Hi,
I live in an old rented house in Perth and just took up the lino in my kitchen - it was completely falling apart and not even attached to the floor anymore and I was sick of not being able to clean or sweep it without it disintegrating further.  Now I really regret my haste as I have no idea what it was made of.  I 
t was green, and made by Nairn.  It has jute backing and was laid over what looks like thick paper.  Is it true that non-asbestos lino was made like this, or should I be  worried?  
Thanks, Claire

----------


## fireman

The thick paperish backing can contain up to 80 to 100% asbestos.   http://www.deir.qld.gov.au/workplace...factsheet4.pdf

----------


## watson

Thanks for that link Fireman..I'll grab that and get it put into the Forum Library.

----------

